# Who is your favourite character both books and films?



## Phuc Do (Dec 24, 2017)

Mine is Eomer.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 25, 2017)

Aragorn, of course!


----------



## Justin Swanton (Dec 29, 2017)

Samwise. Faramir sees his true worth.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 29, 2017)

None other than Faramir.


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 7, 2018)

The apple that hit Bill Ferny in the head


----------



## Huddythegreen (Jan 8, 2018)

Treebeard, easy!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 9, 2018)

Eomer, Faramir, Legolas, Aragorn, Boromir, Saruman, Gimli, and Merry



CirdanLinweilin said:


> None other than Faramir.


Same here!!!


----------



## Blueduindain (Apr 1, 2018)

That's a hard one, I like them all except for a few.


----------



## Rána (Apr 1, 2018)

Tom Bombadil, but it's really difficult not to select Sam.


----------



## Morwen Greenleaf (Apr 3, 2018)

Seems to change for me every time I watch the movies (I feel ashamed I still haven't read the books)
One time it's Sam, the other time it's Faramir, then it's Merry... There are so many good characters, I can't decide!!


----------



## Kharina (Apr 18, 2018)

This is very hard to choose as there are many interesting and/or admirable people in the books. If you forced me to choose one favourite though I think I would have to say Eowyn. I think she has to go through so much while Theoden is under Wormtongue's influence, and she also struggles with not entirely 'fitting in' with what she is supposed to do/be/want as a woman at that time. Plus Rohan is my favourite place in all Middle-Earth (because horses!) so I have to choose someone from there!

I also love all the Hobbits, Faramir, Aragorn and Galadriel, and while I would not want to meet him down a dark alleyway, Gollum/Smeagol is a fascinating character too.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

After having recently started rereading LOTR, I have discovered that Elrond is my favorite followed by Faramir, Merry, Eomer and Gimli


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 6, 2018)

Samwise and ofc Legolas, oh and Merry and Gandalf. But I like them all pretty much.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 6, 2018)

Uriah Heep!


----------

